# Barem Enama (sp)



## webbgirl (May 2, 2003)

I went to a new Dr and internal, and she wants to do a Barem Enenema (sp) Everyoen says the test is very painful, couldnt they do the colonloscopy and check things out?? I rather do that, at least you are given something.


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

barium enema sucks. very painful and uncomfortable. i dont understand why they cant give us anything to help out the pain.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah the prep is the same as a colonoscopy, and it's very uncomfortable. Having it done GIVES you those horrid IBS cramps! It was pretty bad. But so was my colonoscopy. Yeah- I had both.







Turns out I had a very "twisty" colon! Oh boy! But. It's so much better to know if something is really wrong or not. Get it done.


----------

